# Seminaries that offer M. Div acceptance without baccalaureate



## usernamecrtamil (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey all,

Quick question: I understand a number of reformed seminaries offer exceptions to those entering their programs if a man does not have his BS/BA. PRTS, WTS Philly and others. My question is, does anyone have experience with this process? Do you know how likely it is that this exception is made and what these seminaries are typically looking for in the men they make the exception for? I have aspirations to the ministry (OPC) and I'm trying to explore ways to condense time frames. Thank you!

Lance


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 11, 2019)

jnslance said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Quick question: I understand a number of reformed seminaries offer exceptions to those entering their programs if a man does not have his BS/BA. PRTS, WTS Philly and others. My question is, does anyone have experience with this process? Do you know how likely it is that this exception is made and what these seminaries are typically looking for in the men they make the exception for? I have aspirations to the ministry (OPC) and I'm trying to explore ways to condense time frames. Thank you!
> 
> Lance


Many require the applicant to be at least 30 years of age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timotheos (Nov 11, 2019)

jnslance said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Quick question: I understand a number of reformed seminaries offer exceptions to those entering their programs if a man does not have his BS/BA. PRTS, WTS Philly and others. My question is, does anyone have experience with this process? Do you know how likely it is that this exception is made and what these seminaries are typically looking for in the men they make the exception for? I have aspirations to the ministry (OPC) and I'm trying to explore ways to condense time frames. Thank you!
> 
> Lance


Check the siggie requirements.

Where abouts do you live?


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Nov 11, 2019)

Timotheos said:


> Check the siggie requirements.
> 
> Where abouts do you live?




Thanks for the reminder. Edited my signature. I'm in Florida. Just moved back from Tucson Arizona. I was actually a member of TRBC. When I saw Trinity I thought you were apart of Sam Renihan's church in La Mirada.


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Nov 11, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> Many require the applicant to be at least 30 years of age.



I saw a few required that. I'm 31, so that mark would be checked off.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 11, 2019)

jnslance said:


> I saw a few required that. I'm 31, so that mark would be checked off.


Great! The first step would be to talk with your session, and ask them to recommend you to presbytery. Once you have your presbytery's approval, you shouldn't have any trouble finding a school that will accept you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Nov 12, 2019)

jnslance said:


> I saw a few required that. I'm 31, so that mark would be checked off.


It wouldn’t have in my case. At 31 I was probably 17 in maturity years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RJ Spencer (Nov 12, 2019)

jnslance said:


> I saw a few required that. I'm 31, so that mark would be checked off.



Knox Seminary is in southern Florida. They have no bachelor requirements for their mdiv program.


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Nov 13, 2019)

RTS (Reformed Theological Seminar) has an MDiv Diploma progam in which men without a BS/BA take the first 36 credits under probation and if they maintain a B or better they are fully admitted into the MDiv program.

I am going to pursue that route.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 13, 2019)

jnslance said:


> RTS (Reformed Theological Seminar) has an MDiv Diploma progam in which men without a BS/BA take the first 36 credits under probation and if they maintain a B or better they are fully admitted into the MDiv program.
> 
> I am going to pursue that route.


Lance,
Are you under care of your presbytery? We ought to be careful not to pursue the ministry apart from Christ's ordained means.

John 10:1
Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that entereth not by the door into the sheepfold, but climbeth up some other way, the same is a thief and a robber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Nov 13, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> Lance,
> Are you under care of your presbytery? We ought to be careful not to pursue the ministry apart from Christ's ordained means.
> 
> John 10:1
> Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that entereth not by the door into the sheepfold, but climbeth up some other way, the same is a thief and a robber.



Hey Tyler

thank you for the reminder but you might be assuming a little too much 

I never said I was going to apply for RTS without being under care. I just said that RTS was the seminary I was going to pursue.

I am working with my session to properly come under care

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 13, 2019)

jnslance said:


> Hey Tyler
> 
> thank you for the reminder but you might be assuming a little too much
> 
> ...


I wasn't assuming anything, brother, only asking. There are a lot of people one meets on the internet who want to go to seminary, but are uninterested in being under the care and authority that Christ has set up. Since you spoke only of your seminary plans, with no reference to the guidance of your church, I felt the injunction was appropriate.

In any case, I'm glad to hear of your interest in the ministry and your desire to submit to the authority of the church!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Nov 13, 2019)

I looked into it quite a bit, but I was encouraged by several in my presbytery (as well as brothers from other denominations and institutions) to finish out my undergrad. God has really opened doors in that way. Praise God! I'm glad I'll have an undergrad under my belt. I feel like I would be underprepared for the rigor of seminary.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kodos (Nov 14, 2019)

I know two men who have attempted Seminary without an undergraduate degree. RPTS allows men with particular life situations (older with a family, etc.) to come without an undergraduate at their discretion.

One of those two men was unable to do it. Totally unprepared for academic life. Couldn't even make it through a single class a quarter and dropped out after a year. He is no longer under care of Presbytery. The other one is doing great by the grace of God. However, it takes him much longer to get his assignments done and to do research, etc. than most of us. I expect that it will get faster as he continues along.

He has admitted that he struggles considerably without having done any undergraduate work. So, if you are able, the undergraduate will be very helpful. It also could enable you to have a vocation to support your family if you end up not called to the ministry or must supplement your income.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi Lance!


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Nov 14, 2019)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Hi Lance!



New phone who dis?


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Nov 14, 2019)

kodos said:


> I know two men who have attempted Seminary without an undergraduate degree. RPTS allows men with particular life situations (older with a family, etc.) to come without an undergraduate at their discretion.
> 
> One of those two men was unable to do it. Totally unprepared for academic life. Couldn't even make it through a single class a quarter and dropped out after a year. He is no longer under care of Presbytery. The other one is doing great by the grace of God. However, it takes him much longer to get his assignments done and to do research, etc. than most of us. I expect that it will get faster as he continues along.
> 
> He has admitted that he struggles considerably without having done any undergraduate work. So, if you are able, the undergraduate will be very helpful. It also could enable you to have a vocation to support your family if you end up not called to the ministry or must supplement your income.




I've done almost enough credits to complete an AA degree so I've had undergrad experience. But this is a great point. Thank you.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Nov 14, 2019)

jnslance said:


> New phone who dis?



I'll pray for you, brother.


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Nov 14, 2019)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> I'll pray for you, brother.


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Nov 22, 2019)

As a heads up, I was accepted into RTS. Thank you all for your prayers!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Nov 22, 2019)

Study hard.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Nov 22, 2019)

jnslance said:


> As a heads up, I was accepted into RTS. Thank you all for your prayers!


Way to go, brother. When do you start? Will you be doing remote learning or relocating? Are you coming under care of the presbytery yet?


----------



## pressing_on (Nov 22, 2019)

Just asking.... for original language requirements are students able to start out in a Masters without prior courses, and if so is it seen as a larger burden to overcome than some undergrad work in Greek or Hebrew?


----------



## iainduguid (Nov 22, 2019)

pressing_on said:


> Just asking.... for original language requirements are students able to start out in a Masters without prior courses, and if so is it seen as a larger burden to overcome than some undergrad work in Greek or Hebrew?


My undergrad was Electrical Engineering from the University of Edinburgh, so I entered Westminster Theological Seminary with no knowledge of Greek or Hebrew, no Philosophy etc (although I did know many of the Greek letters, as an engineer I was more used to seeing them in equations than words). To be fair, I did have an excellent High School education, which included a good amount of French and German and a fairly wide general knowledge, and I had to write an 80 page thesis in my undergrad degree, so I was no stranger to writing. Needless to say, first semester was a pretty steep learning curve (what was the difference between Plato and Aristotle? What does the word "noetic" mean? etc.) But I did okay in the end. Most students don't come in with undergrad Greek and Hebrew, though if you can manage it, it is the single best way to prep for seminary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## pressing_on (Nov 23, 2019)

A thousand thank you’s, Iain!

I’ve written the cheque to finish off a Masters for business purposes in the New Year, with an eye to “some day” attending Seminary, maybe in my 70s...

A few in my life have gently asked “how are your languages?” when I raise this goal, and you have inspired me to start a little bit of prep in future times of leisure.

My niche is excelling in the courses that most colleagues despise, this burden is expected to continue in my short and long term studies.


----------



## iainduguid (Nov 23, 2019)

pressing_on said:


> My niche is excelling in the courses that most colleagues despise....


Welcome to the field of Old Testament! It was the only subject on which I had a level playing field with all of my fellow students. In NT, some had taken years of Greek, in Church History some had studied history, in Systematics and Apologetics, there were those with majors in philosophy, but no one knew anything about the OT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pressing_on (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks Iain, giving me ideas for my thesis in 2035.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 23, 2019)

jnslance said:


> I never said I was going to apply for RTS without being under care.


Nine days later:


jnslance said:


> As a heads up, I was accepted into RTS.


Either your presbytery acts very quickly, or there's something amiss here.

Nevertheless, I hope the Lord blesses your studies, and that you will pursue the ministry in accord with the Kingship of Christ as exercised through the government he has appointed in his Church. God save us from the temptation to run without being sent.


----------



## Timotheos (Nov 23, 2019)

iainduguid said:


> Welcome to the field of Old Testament! It was the only subject on which I had a level playing field with all of my fellow students. In NT, some had taken years of Greek, in Church History some had studied history, in Systematics and Apologetics, there were those with majors in philosophy, but no one knew anything about the OT!


Hahahaha! That is hilarious... and very true. Even NT guys like me can find a place in OT studies.


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Nov 25, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> Nine days later:
> 
> Either your presbytery acts very quickly, or there's something amiss here.
> 
> Nevertheless, I hope the Lord blesses your studies, and that you will pursue the ministry in accord with the Kingship of Christ as exercised through the government he has appointed in his Church. God save us from the temptation to run without being sent.




Thanks!


----------

